# ***Castillo, MJ***



## jfarnsworth (Aug 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by RCastillo
> That is good;discipline is good for the soul.



Discipline I have. Your powers are strong but the Goldendragon will protect all of his minions.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by mj-hi-yah
> Uhhh hmmmm... all the shrimp I can eat?


Only if you're eating with me.



> I'll think on it


Don't turn to the darkside.  :asian: 



> but first you must prove your worthiness, share something important about Tracy's Kenpo...really


He has nothing!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *Glares at Ricky and puts a protective arm around MJ*


Tess, we must keep impressionable minds away from Castillo as you know he will lead down the wrong path. At least I can tell MJ is smarter than Castillo thought. :jedi1:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by RCastillo
> Not to worry my Queen, your position is safe. I knew you would reappear. Everything is falling into place as I have forseen.


You know Ms. Tess came from the darkside and will not go back. However as it has been seen in the future "YOU" will have to answer to the Goldendragon one day. :uhyeah:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 1, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> You know Ms. Tess came from the darkside and will not go back. However as it has been seen in the future "YOU" will have to answer to the Goldendragon one day. :uhyeah:



She's infected, and knows it. I am what you wish to become;all powerful. :samurai:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 1, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Discipline I have. Your powers are strong but the Goldendragon will protect all of his minions.



He plays in his hot tub, while you go unprotected.

You will pay for your lack of vision. :whip:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 1, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Only if you're eating with me.
> 
> 
> Don't turn to the darkside.  :asian:
> ...




Let us see your hand, young Jedi. :ultracool


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 1, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Tess, we must keep impressionable minds away from Castillo as you know he will lead down the wrong path. At least I can tell MJ is smarter than Castillo thought. :jedi1:




Even the Queens influence has weakened. She tends to her plants, artwork, not realizing the danger. :ultracool


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 1, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> She's infected, and knows it.


I believe she is stronger than you think



> I am what you wish to become;all powerful


I will be there one day as I look to the Goldendragon for guidance and training. 



> He plays in his hot tub, while you go unprotected.


While he does sit in the hot tub and pool the students never go unprotected.  :asian: 



> You will pay for your lack of vision.


I have many friends that will join the fight eventually you will fall; this is when you come to truth with the Golden one.



> Let us see your hand, young Jedi.


You will, are you still warming up in your garage?



> Even the Queens influence has weakened. She tends to her plants, artwork, not realizing the danger.


She will have never weakened. As Seig works with her everyday she will remain strong. Your powers of persuation will not work.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 1, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Discipline I have. Your powers are strong but the Goldendragon will protect all of his minions.


Wait just one dang minute here you mean to tell me the one they call _Goldendragon _comes from the light????:idunno: ....now I'm not so sure.... he's sneaky that one and admittedly plans attacks on the unsuspecting...ya know _sneak attacks_!!!:jaws:Woman, children and small pets... no one is safe! And then there's the shrimp thing!!!! 


			
				jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Only if you're eating with me.


I must check with my protector Tess first I don't really know you very well.... and ummmm I'm not allowed to talk to strangers...:uhyeah: 





			
				jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Tess, we must keep impressionable minds away from Castillo as you know he will lead down the wrong path. At least I can tell MJ is smarter than Castillo thought.


Maybe I'll just keep changing my avatar and confuse them all!!! Ha ha ha ha

Ahhhh, shrimp is great, but Castillo.... he failed me once already so for now, except for Tess, I trust no one!!!! :jedi1: 


			
				TESS said:
			
		

> *Glares at Ricky and puts a protective arm around MJ*


 Just like in the movies when the ship blows up on the big screen the audience jumps up and down furiously clapping their hands and cheering!!!!! :duel: 

*muttering to self* I think I may need to begin my Jedi training...maybe some of my other MT friends will want to join me? Anyone... Ferris???  And where the heck is Yoda hiding anyway?*


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Aug 1, 2004)

MJ,
To fully appreciate the light, you must know the darkness.  Hold valor in your heart and it will be as a candle lighting the way.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 2, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Wait just one dang minute here you mean to tell me the one they call _Goldendragon _comes from the light????:idunno: ....now I'm not so sure.... he's sneaky that one and admittedly plans attacks on the unsuspecting...ya know _sneak attacks_!!!:jaws:Woman, children and small pets... no one is safe


Do not underestimate the Goldendragon's teaching methods!  :asian: He is far more superior than the one called Castillo :jedi1: . Women he is good with, children he plays with, and Sheba has rested to his side.



> And then there's the shrimp thing!!!!


We on the good side love to eat shrimp, crab, lobster and a whole lot more stuff than that. :asian: 



> I must check with my protector Tess first I don't really know you very well.... and ummmm I'm not allowed to talk to strangers...


Always check with Tess first. Very good idea. Our beloved Tess will vouche as I am a perfect gentleman. All on the good side will not fail you.



> Maybe I'll just keep changing my avatar and confuse them all!!! Ha ha ha ha


And what "fine" avatar's you have.   



> Ahhhh, shrimp is great, but Castillo.... he failed me once already so for now, except for Tess, I trust no one!!!!


See as I have stated and you have learned, Castillo has already failed you. We will not. Trust very few but respect all.



> *muttering to self* I think I may need to begin my Jedi training...maybe some of my other MT friends will want to join me?


The Goldendragon always has room for one more.   :asian: 



> And where the heck is Yoda hiding anyway?*


I believe he is the one called Doc. :asian:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 2, 2004)

Lobster is great too...I will await word from the trusted one!  


			
				jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I believe he is the one called Doc. :asian:


I laugh very loudly now.  Does Doc know this?  This training will be much harder than I thought.  As Yoda gave me an F on my last assignment...huhhhhhh I grow weaker...


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 4, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Lobster is great too...I will await word from the trusted one!
> I laugh very loudly now.  Does Doc know this?  This training will be much harder than I thought.  As Yoda gave me an F on my last assignment...huhhhhhh I grow weaker...



The only one you need to trust is me. Let no one else lead you astray.  :ultracool


----------



## Seig (Aug 4, 2004)

Please........


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 5, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> Please........


:asian: Seig since you are close :inlove: to the trusted one...please tell her _I need her_! :anic:  She must tell me...who am I to trust!:idunno:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 5, 2004)

It is I. :asian:  I read this after my morning work out and breakfast is nearly over. Castillo almost made me laugh my cottage cheese back up. Do not listen to the one called Castillo he will lead you down the wrong path. Where oh where is the beloved Tess?  :idunno:


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 5, 2004)

*peeks in..   I'm here and there and everywhere .. always watching and keeping a keen eye to 'things' .. and always keeping to the 'Light'~!   

Ricky... now don't let me think you're attempting to turn one of ours to the darkside... The residual darkness in me shall always have it's niche.. only to remind me how much more knowledge I have incurred whilst in the light...

MJ.. I know Jason Farnsworth here and in reality.. not that my reality is much different from .. uhh.. here... *Grins*.. he's indeed of the Light and trustworthy.. an ally for certain~!

Now I must return to my work.. but I shall be watching discriminately... 

Now I must get back to  :whip:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 5, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> *peeks in..  I'm here and there and everywhere .. always watching and keeping a keen eye to 'things' .. and always keeping to the 'Light'~!


 With your new avatar I feel you watching!  



> MJ.. I know Jason Farnsworth here and in reality.. not that my reality is much different from .. uhh.. here... *Grins*.. he's indeed of the Light and trustworthy.. an ally for certain~!


Ok Thank you Tess! :asian: This is good to know. but uhhh.........Jason? If I'm gonna hang with ya, you gotta find a way to keep your cottage cheese down...kay?:lookie: 


> Now I must get back to :whip:


Ouuuuwa sounds like fun!


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 5, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> With your new avatar I feel you watching!
> 
> Ok Thank you Tess! :asian: This is good to know. but uhhh.........Jason? If I'm gonna hang with ya, you gotta find a way to keep your cottage cheese down...kay?:lookie:
> Ouuuuwa sounds like fun!



It is mearly a holographic image, just to make you feel safe...........but you're not. :ultracool


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 5, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> It is I. :asian:  I read this after my morning work out and breakfast is nearly over. Castillo almost made me laugh my cottage cheese back up. Do not listen to the one called Castillo he will lead you down the wrong path. Where oh where is the beloved Tess?  :idunno:



That'll teach you to mess with the Dark Side, young one. We await you. :ultracool


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 5, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> It is mearly a holographic image, just to make you feel safe...........but you're not. :ultracool


:uhoh:Uh is all just an illusion?????:uhoh:


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 5, 2004)

...Castillo's prolly had too much "messican" food and more than likely needs a few tabs of alka seltzer to calm him down.   :wink2:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 5, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> :uhoh:Uh is all just an illusion?????:uhoh:


 YES, The Dark Side (Castillo) like the one Darth Vader ... are loners....... if you take note of who has friends and family around vs just themselves and their warped views.  They are always trying to sway someone to "their" side yet they don't realize that........ 
 "Those that are walking in Darkness..... will never see the light".


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 5, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> YES, The Dark Side (Castillo) like the one Darth Vader ... are loners....... if you take note of who has friends and family around vs just themselves and their warped views. They are always trying to sway someone to "their" side yet they don't realize that........
> "Those that are walking in Darkness..... will never see the light".


OMG Thank you Goldendragon 7 for that pic!   Can anyone else confirm that that is a true picture of the one they call Castillo aka The Dark Side?????   Castillo - dude...you need to get one of your friends here to speak on your behalf!  And  maybe think about ditching the cloak!  Cloaks are so...yesterday, but uh ponchos are in maybe get you a nice poncho!  It'll go with the Mexican food and show off your features better...lighten you up a bit! :idunno:    Castillo how about loading up a nice pic of the Goldendragon...hint hint ....


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 5, 2004)

Since the Golden One is my instructor.. I shall leave the dealings of the darkside to him... *nodding sagely*


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 5, 2004)

...he knows all about lighting up with Mexican food.   :uhyeah:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 5, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> :uhoh:Uh is all just an illusion?????:uhoh:


It's more of his mind tricks.



> but uhhh.........Jason? If I'm gonna hang with ya, you gotta find a way to keep your cottage cheese down...kay?


It will be under control.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 5, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> That'll teach you to mess with the Dark Side, young one. We await you. :ultracool



I will never travel down the path of the darkside.  :asian:  I would have to feel the powerful strike of the Goldendragon if I did.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 5, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> *.. I know Jason Farnsworth here and in reality.. not that my reality is much different from .. uhh.. here... *Grins*.. he's indeed of the Light and trustworthy.. an ally for certain~!


....And I shall always treasure the picture I have with your arm around me.  





 :2xBird2:  Neeners Castillo!!!!!!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 5, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> ....I shall always treasure the picture I have.


 here is another that you can treasure........


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 5, 2004)

:xtrmshock Surely this hideous creature is not of this earth!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 5, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> :xtrmshock Surely this hideous creature is not of this earth!


 No..... from Corpus Christi Texas!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 5, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> No..... from Corpus Christi Texas!


Inbreeding?:burp:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 6, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> here is another that you can treasure........



I love it!!!! :uhyeah:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 6, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Inbreeding?:burp:



Now you have seen him. The darkside is ugly! :asian:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 6, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Now you have seen him. The darkside is ugly! :asian:


Yes _really _I must look away!!!:whip:


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Aug 6, 2004)

Ya know, you guys are really hard on this Castillo gentleman! However, the Dr. is now in, and intends to alleviate this problem.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 6, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> Ya know, you guys are really hard on this Castillo gentleman! However, the Dr. is now in, and intends to alleviate this problem.


Welcome Doc...I will speak to you since this is your first post ever, but I do so wearing my protective helmet since I don't know you! :viking3:    Please state your intentions!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 6, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> Ya know, you guys are really hard on this Castillo gentleman! However, the Dr. is now in, and intends to alleviate this problem.



OK, then  :idunno: .

You must be another one from the darkside.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 6, 2004)

Now then.. Dr. Kenpo.. tisn't difficult to see through your guise...


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Aug 6, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Welcome Doc...I will speak to you since this is your first post ever, but I do so wearing my protective helmet since I don't know you! :viking3: Please state your intentions!


You are wise to do so.


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Aug 6, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Now then.. Dr. Kenpo.. tisn't difficult to see through your guise...


Ah yes, I know of you, through my connections.


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Aug 6, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> OK, then :idunno: .
> 
> You must be another one from the darkside.


Depends, for even in the dark, ones senses are tuned in a finer way to where one can still see. The Dr. will assess the situation.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 6, 2004)

Ohhhh.... the intrigue!!!


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Aug 7, 2004)

i am being highly entertained in watching this battle....please do continue  :boing2:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 7, 2004)

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> I am being highly entertained in watching this battle....please do continue  :boing2:


 Battle? ........ what battle...... this little squeamish is nothing but an  attention getting trick, the Dark side (Castillo) is on the losing side (always  has been ... check history) He has few allies and now must resort to the "clone  wars":jediduel:it wouldn't surprise me if you never hear of him again. 

 :jedi1: Do be advised that they are crafty and do take their dialogue to  other galaxies and systems...... to spread their misguided and nonsensical  philosophy to divest the gullible into unprofitable paths.  :anic:


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 7, 2004)

I wouldn't say that Richardo is evil, that would be a gross understatement.


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Aug 7, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Battle? ........ what battle...... this little squeamish is nothing but an attention getting trick, the Dark side (Castillo) is on the losing side (always has been ... check history) He has few allies and now must resort to the "clone wars":jediduel:it wouldn't surprise me if you never hear of him again.
> 
> :jedi1: Do be advised that they are crafty and do take their dialogue to other galaxies and systems...... to spread their misguided and nonsensical philosophy to divest the gullible into unprofitable paths. :anic:


Ah yes, the Goldendragon. I've heard of you. My friend has told me of you, and your attempts to weaken him here at MT. However, I'm working on mounting an offensive, and shall take your throne away from here at MT.:jaws:

And you Fuzzy, show the Dr. a bit more skin, and let him marvel at your beauty.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 7, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> And you Fuzzy, show the Dr. a bit more skin, and let him marvel at your beauty.


The Goldendragon and his allies shall protect those close.  :asian:  We are much more in numbers and the side of the good will always prevail. 



> Depends, for even in the dark, ones senses are tuned in a finer way to where one can still see. The Dr. will assess the situation.


Our training in the system will be advanced and ever evolving not at a stand still with no where to go.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 7, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> And you Fuzzy, show the Dr. a bit more skin, and let him marvel at your beauty.


 Fuzzy it seems "_The Doctor"_ wants to see some skin.  Perhaps Doctor Kenpo would like to see the back of your knuckles!  :boxing: 

Doctor Kenpo why is it that your profile is void of information?  You wouldn''t happen to be Castillo posing as a doctor now would you?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 7, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Fuzzy it seems "_The Doctor"_ wants to see some skin.  Perhaps Doctor Kenpo would like to see the back of your knuckles!


I prefer claws myself but that's just me. After the Goldendragon showed me how to properly execute clawing it's my favorite. 



> Doctor Kenpo why is it that your profile is void of information?  You wouldn''t happen to be Castillo posing as a doctor now would you?


HMMMMMMMMMMMM, very interesting. :jedi1:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 7, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> Ah yes, Fuzzy, show the Dr. a bit more skin, and let him marvel at your beauty.


 What the.......  more skin..... why you little....

*Hey Fuzzy*.... *CLOSE YOUR EYES*!!!  *DO NOT* SHOW HIM ANY SKIN *"EXCEPT" THE HEEL OF YOUR FOOT* ON HIS NOSE!!!

 MAN, the nerve of this Doc......  you better watch yourself buddy!!!!!!

 :angry:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Aug 7, 2004)

show more skin  :xtrmshock trust me mr. c...me showing more skin would be the least of his worries...tis nice though being on the side of good i don't even have to get defensive, others come to eachother defenses...now that's what's nice about not being part of the darkside...and mr. c i can't close my eyes...if i do i can't see to boot him :btg:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 7, 2004)

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> Mr. C, I can't close my eyes...if i do i can't see to boot him :btg:


  Well, ok...... just open them enough to see your target.... hee hee


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Aug 7, 2004)

Tsk, Tsk, such anger. It's a good thing the Dr. is here now. We'll have to have a Kenpo group therapy session to work out all this aggression.artyon: 

This is going to take some doing.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 7, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> This is going to take some doing.


You are next!  %-}


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 7, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> Tsk, Tsk, such anger. It's a good thing the Dr. is here now. We'll have to have a Kenpo group therapy session to work out all this aggression.  This is going to take some doing.


 *Anger....Noooooo  just being protective of our little Fuzzy!   I mean..... YOU are the one that said ... and I Quote:* * ...
 "And you Fuzzy, show the Dr. a bit more skin, and let him marvel at your beauty".

*A therapy session is needed for the good DR. that is for sure!!

 BTW...... just where are you located?  
 :miffer:


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Aug 8, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> *Anger....Noooooo just being protective of our little Fuzzy! I mean..... YOU are the one that said ... and I Quote:* *...*
> *"**And you Fuzzy, show the Dr. a bit more skin, and let him marvel at your beauty".*
> 
> A therapy session is needed for the good DR. that is for sure!!
> ...


As they say in Pro Wrestling; parts unknown!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 8, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> As they say in Pro Wrestling; parts unknown!


It looks as though the good vs. evil will still go on. As for your hiding in the cloaks and such just remember we are many you are only few. You will lose.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 8, 2004)

Just like the Green Goblin _The Dr_. and Castillo never appear at the same time!!!:shrug:


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Aug 8, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> It looks as though the good vs. evil will still go on. As for your hiding in the cloaks and such just remember we are many you are only few. You will lose.


Thank you. Everything is working according to plan.


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Aug 8, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Just like the Green Goblin _The Dr_. and Castillo never appear at the same time!!!:shrug:


Yes, deception is the order of the day..............for the time being.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 8, 2004)

Well now I"ll tell you the same thing I told Castillo. Start warming up in your garage 'cause I'm on the way down for a sparring session. :whip:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 8, 2004)

Our sources reveal a secret Dark Side training camp...we believe the evil Doctor hides behind the mask or he has a very very big head!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 8, 2004)

It's probably both. However he still underestimates the powers of the good side. :asian:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Aug 9, 2004)

well thanks to mr. dr. i've got to change my avator to some more warmer more covered clothing that way i'm not showing any skin...blah....now i'm all hots in this sweater...gerrrrssss


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 9, 2004)

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> well thanks to mr. dr. i've got to change my avator to some more warmer more covered clothing that way i'm not showing any skin...blah....now i'm all hots in this sweater...gerrrrssss


  That's a great way to give him the kiss-off !  We'll turn the AC up for ya!


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 9, 2004)

all she needs is a wine cooler and she'll be fine.   :drink2tha


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Aug 9, 2004)

or a smirnoff, bacardi, fuzzynaval, can my order keep going on....see what i've been resorted to do, i must dress in winter clothing and kick back with amy coolers to keep me cool...i need a target to throw this empty bottle at


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 9, 2004)

Alex or Adam...take your pick...hell, just go alphabetically...oh, wait...that's the other thread.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 11, 2004)

Just a little something I picked up in The Study...It seems that the Doctor is a teacher as well...hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... isn't CASTILLO A TEACHER?!!!



			
				DoctorKenpo said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info. It'll come in handy for my Classes!:asian:
> 
> I never knew that. Guess I can't retire later on, too much more left to teach out there!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 11, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Just a little something I picked up in The Study...It seems that the Doctor is a teacher as well...hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... isn't CASTILLO A TEACHER?!!!


 Yes, now you know why the Texas High School system is in turmoil!!

 OMG 
 :uhyeah:


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Aug 11, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Just a little something I picked up in The Study...It seems that the Doctor is a teacher as well...hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... isn't CASTILLO A TEACHER?!!!


Sadly, he's just informed me that he's leaving Martial Talk. He will stop in from time-time to read, but that's all.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 13, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> Sadly, he's just informed me that he's leaving Martial Talk. He will stop in from time-time to read, but that's all.


Well .....why? Doesn't he want to play with us anymore? :boing1: :boing2: Is is something we said?  Or is this all a part of your plot to gain my confidence? :shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 13, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> ( Or is this all a part of your plot to gain my confidence? :shrug:



It's his mind tricks again. Stay close and the Dr. won't get you through me.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 13, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> It's his mind tricks again. Stay close and the Dr. won't get you through me.


:asian: Thank you Jason!  :lol:


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 13, 2004)

Bah.. if the Dark side couldn't keep me.. they couldn't possibly think to get any of us now~!!!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 13, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Bah.. if the Dark side couldn't keep me.. they couldn't possibly think to get any of us now~!!!


High five!!!!artyon:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 13, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Well .....why? Doesn't he want to play with us anymore? :boing1: :boing2: Is is something we said?  Or is this all a part of your plot to gain my confidence? :shrug:


 He wants to play!  He's just playing the old game of cat an...... errrrrr I mean  Dragon and Damsel...... with us....


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 13, 2004)

MJ, please remember, "Your eyes can deceive you. Don't trust them. Stretch out with your feelings".


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Aug 13, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Well .....why? Doesn't he want to play with us anymore? :boing1: :boing2: Is is something we said?  Or is this all a part of your plot to gain my confidence? :shrug:


It's that technology has caught up with him, even though he did nothing wrong.:idunno:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 13, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> It's that technology has caught up with him, even though he did nothing wrong.:idunno:


 Nawwwwww it's not technology..... Just Kung foolery!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 13, 2004)

:EG: 





			
				Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> It's that technology has caught up with him, even though he did nothing wrong.:idunno:


Technology???? What riddle do you speak of here? Did his pace maker fail him or his Darth Vader voice changer suddenly blow??? What could possibly make this fun loving evil doer :angry: suddenly close his account? HMMMMMM???? Dr. Kenpo, what kind of doctor are you anyway? A true doc of evil intent would treat him and send him back into battle!!!:jediduel: 

Yes Golden One! Kung foolery :rofl: me thinks too!

Alrighty then....Dragon and Damsel - let us play! ...Ok Doctor show us your dragon might!:flame: :lookie: :jedi1: The force always protects the innocent....


			
				Flatlander said:
			
		

> MJ, please remember, "Your eyes can deceive you. Don't trust them. Stretch out with your feelings".


Stoolman of who them do you speak?:boing1: Do you speak of the evil doc who is _*the one*_...me thinks really to be Castillo?...:xtrmshock


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 13, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> The force always protects the innocent



That is correct.  :asian:  The evil one will never win. He knows this to be true just hasn't come to terms with it yet.


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Aug 15, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> :EG: Technology???? What riddle do you speak of here? Did his pace maker fail him or his Darth Vader voice changer suddenly blow??? What could possibly make this fun loving evil doer :angry: suddenly close his account? HMMMMMM???? Dr. Kenpo, what kind of doctor are you anyway? A true doc of evil intent would treat him and send him back into battle!!!:jediduel:
> 
> Yes Golden One! Kung foolery :rofl: me thinks too!
> 
> ...


 
The Dr. will sit back, and watch for the time being. The "High Kenpo Icon of The Desert"(Goldendragon) is flexing again, and needs to be tracked.:xtrmshock


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 15, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> The Dr. will sit back, and watch for the time being. The "High Kenpo Icon of The Desert"(Goldendragon) is flexing again, and needs to be tracked.:xtrmshock


Whoa! who's going to be tracking him? You know he does have Sheba by his side. :ultracool


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 16, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> The Dr. will sit back, and watch for the time being. The "High Kenpo Icon of The Desert"(Goldendragon) is flexing again, and needs to be tracked.:xtrmshock


OK Doc just don't fall asleep in your chair! :uhyeah:


----------

